# Windows server 2003 problem



## ashish9jain

Hi,
I am having a windows sever 2003 server with IIS installed on it,
Recently it was having this strange problem of showing a blue screen and rebooting. It was happening daily in the morning .I checked in the event viewer and it showed this : 

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	System Error
Event Category:	(102)
Event ID:	1003
Date: 7/16/2007
Time: 11:22:01 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	CHAMBAL
Description:
Error code 1000007f, parameter1 00000008, parameter2 f774ffe0, parameter3 00000000, parameter4 00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 45 System E
0008: 72 72 6f 72 20 20 45 72 rror Er
0010: 72 6f 72 20 63 6f 64 65 ror code
0018: 20 31 30 30 30 30 30 37 1000007
0020: 66 20 20 50 61 72 61 6d f Param
0028: 65 74 65 72 73 20 30 30 eters 00
0030: 30 30 30 30 30 38 2c 20 000008, 
0038: 66 37 37 34 66 66 65 30 f774ffe0
0040: 2c 20 30 30 30 30 30 30 , 000000
0048: 30 30 2c 20 30 30 30 30 00, 0000
0050: 30 30 30 30 0000 

For solving this after hard efforts yesterday i found a probable solution of entering a registry entry : KStackMinFree with hexadecimal value 2400.

Now from yesterday the event viewer is showing a new warning event: 

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	SAVRT
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1005
Date: 7/18/2007
Time: 10:56:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	CHAMBAL
Description:
Auto-Protect could not scan file <File name> for viruses due to low kernel stack.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 02 00 4c 00 ......L.
0008: 00 00 00 00 ed 03 07 80 ....í..
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Is this a serious warning, how to solve this..
Please help..in this issue.:wave:


----------



## polishpaul

Was this ever resolved? My experience is the 1000007f usually indicates bad RAM, you should run memtest on the server. It could be something else, but most likely it is bad RAM.


----------

